# Are the Houston Astros Moving to the American League



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> :yahoosports: by JEFF PASSAN
> 
> . . . .
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-passan_bud_selig_expanded_playoffs_wild_card_090711


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My first thought on this was OMG NO!

But then I realized that their AAA team is here, so that might not be such a bad thing after all.
Get to see the Mud Hens once in a while then.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The problem with two 15 team leagues is you either always have a team in each league not playing (not going to work) or you need interleague for the entire season. 

I think it creates as many problems as it solves.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> The problem with two 15 team leagues is you either always have a team in each league not playing (not going to work) or you need interleague for the entire season.
> 
> I think it creates as many problems as it solves.


Plus they're breaking up the Astros/Rangers series.

I'm fine with the daily interleague if they do away with those yearly repeating rival matchups -- Chi, LA, NY. and all the other supposed rivals.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Do away with inter league and cut the season to the 154 games they use to have. I have no problem with the Astros going to the American league.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Plus they're breaking up the Astros/Rangers series.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't they be adding to it since Texas is in the AL West?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Wouldn't they be adding to it since Texas is in the AL West?


The interleague rival series.

To keep the ridiculous rival series going these two teams would need to find new supposed interleague rivals.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"yosoyellobo" said:


> Do away with inter league and cut the season to the 154 games they use to have. I have no problem with the Astros going to the American league.


You can't have no interleague and the Astros in the AL. Doesn't work.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Do away with inter league and cut the season to the 154 games they use to have. I have no problem with the Astros going to the American league.


Presenting -- the ultimate realignment/playoff solution to reviving interest in baseball heading into September. 


Move an NL team to the AL to balance out the leagues. (Arizona, Colorado or Houston are prime candidates.)
Eliminate divisions; make two leagues of 15 teams each.
Eliminate interleague play and institute a balanced schedule: Each team plays 10 games with each league opponent for a total of 140 games. The regular season ends the first Sunday in September.
The first round of playoffs are a best-of-three series involving every team in each league except the league champion. Second place plays 15, 3-14, 4-13, 5-12, 6-11, 7-10, 8-9. Top seeds host all games.
Survivors seeded according to regular-season record and play best-of-five series, with league champion seeded No. 1: 1-8, 2-7, 3-6, 4-5. Higher seeds guaranteed to host at least four games. First two rounds go thru second week of September.
Survivors play best-of-seven series: 1-4, 2-3. Higher seed, based on regular-season record, guaranteed at least five home games. Takes us to end of third week of September.
Survivors play best-of-seven to go to the World Series. High seed gets the odd home game. Takes us to the end of September.
Survivors play in the World Series, best-of-seven; team with better record gets the odd home game. Season ends mid-October.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Presenting -- the ultimate realignment/playoff solution to reviving interest in baseball heading into September.
> 
> 
> Move an NL team to the AL to balance out the leagues. (Arizona, Colorado or Houston are prime candidates.)
> ...


Every team makes the playoffs?  That's the dumbest idea ever. That makes your 140 game regular season a worthless waste of time.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Make it eight teams to the playoff with no bye and I buy it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Presenting -- the ultimate realignment/playoff solution to reviving interest in baseball heading into September.
> 
> 
> Move an NL team to the AL to balance out the leagues. (Arizona, Colorado or Houston are prime candidates.)
> ...


What part of *you can't have equal leagues and eliminate interleague* is tough to understand? 

People keep making that suggestion, but it simply doesn't work. If you have even leagues, not only can you not eliminate interleague, but you have to expand it to last for the entire season. The only other option is to have the total number of teams in the sport be divisible by 4 (so expansion or contraction from the current 30).


----------

